# this is very funny



## Saucy (Aug 29, 2003)

*this is very funni*

http://absolute-dreams.net/toastedhobbits/special01.html


beware its scary too!


----------



## Turin (Sep 1, 2003)

I couln't view the whole pic cause my stupid slow internet was taking too long.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2003)

THAT IS SCARY!

Have you ever heard the Barney in Jurrasic Park Song?

"I love you, 
You love me,
I'm gonna eat your family. . ."


----------



## Turin (Sep 6, 2003)

Or, "I hate you, you hate me, we're a big mean family" ect... Gets worse.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 6, 2003)

*lotr's in 2hr's*

http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/02/Jan/lotr.html

very fun...good thng pj never did this!!!


----------



## Saucy (Sep 6, 2003)

really....i believe barney is trying to take over the world
found something elses scary too
http://www.bbspot.com/News/2003/01/jaromir.html


----------



## Aulë (Sep 6, 2003)

Hehe. Liked these bits the best:

Frodo: Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names- 
Sam: Hmm, looks like swords work too. 
Strider: Go away, bad men! 
Nazgul: The five of us must flee, for we are outnumbered 
by this one Ranger! 



Frodo: I'm guessing you're a day trader. Here, you take the ring. 
Galadriel: I will not. (hangs her head) I lost the instructions.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 6, 2003)

*lol very very very funny*

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/living/columnists/dave_barry/5023564.htm
enjoy


----------

